# [H] - Blackhand - "Feierabendfreunde" suchen Mitglieder



## Centerman (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammem.

 

 

am 10.05.2015 wurde auf dem Server Blackhand die Gilde "Feierabendfreunde" gegründet. 

Wie der Name es schon andeutet, geht es bei uns nicht darum, schnellstmöglich alle Bosse eine neuen Ini zu legen, irgendwelche Raids an 5 Tagen der Woche zu planen oder Mitspieler erst ab einer bestimmten Ausrüstungsstufe aufzunehmen. 

Wir sind vielmehr ein paar nette Leute, die gerne WoW spielen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 
Natürlich gehen auch wir zusammen in Instanzen usw. aber eben absolut unverkrampft. Wenn jemand seine Rotation nicht drauf hat und die ganze Gruppe am einfachsten Boss, 10 mal in Folge abnippelt, dann ist das für uns immer noch kein Grund verärgert zu sein, sondern eher ein Grund zusammen zu lachen. 

Wir bieten eine Gildenseite ( http://wowgilden.net/Feierabendfreunde), eine Forum sowie einen kleinen TS-Server. Und natürlich lauter nette Leute 

Wenn ihr euch mit dem bislang geschriebenen anfreunden könnt, im Idealfall über 30 Jahre alt seid und Lust habt, einem netten Haufen beizutreten, freuen wir uns auf euere Bewerbung in unserem Forum. 

Viele Grüße und bis bald

Frank


----------

